# Cat covered in urine



## bobsy852 (Jul 30, 2014)

HI everyone, 

Last night we left our kitten at home while we took a trip to the cinema (probably out for may be 2 hours?) 

We came home to find her sat on our bed (which we never mind  ) but her fur was damp! 

We found no traces of water around the house and she has no access to sinks or baths or toilets while we are out! I suggested to my girlfriend that she smell the kitten to try determine the source of her damp. She stank of urine!!!  

We have no other kittens or cats, or any other pets so her urine must have been her own! We just don't know how she became covered in it!? 
I can only presume she's been rolling around inside her litter box!

Has anyone else has this trouble? Is it a normal issue? 


(This resulted in her first bath at around midnight which she wasn't happy with but at least it's good practice and she smells lovely this morning!)


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

If her fur was damp, but with no traces of cat litter, I doubt if she has been rolling in the litter box. It is more likely she weed on some stone or vinyl floor and sat/ lay in it.

How old is she?
Was this her first time alone in the house?


----------



## bobsy852 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. 

We only have carpet floors throughout our property and I checked everywhere for any damp patches (even smelling the carpet as I went haha  ) But I couldn't find any. 

She had used her littler box while we'd been out. 


Annikka is 13-14 weeks old and she is left in the house most days while we are at work (my girlfriend works alternate days so she has on-off days alone).


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Was it just the underneath fur that was wet? or maybe something scared her while you were out.
My kitten quite often gets wee on himself, he sometimes doesnt have his feet wide enough apart and they get wet or he squats too low and his belly gets wet...one of the first days he was here he moved every single bit of cat litter to one side, had a wee then laid in it looking very pleased with himself...luckily he hasnt done that since and i now have a stock pile of wet wipes to clean him up


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Did u sniff the quilt where you kittens laying lol


----------



## bobsy852 (Jul 30, 2014)

haha yes I did. Luckily she wasn't dripping wet. Just her fur down her right side was damp. She wasn't soaked with urine to the skin,just enough for her fur to start to clump together and for her to feel damp when she was stroked. 

If it had been around her back legs/tail etc. I would have understood it being perhaps from poor peeing technique. 

May be she was just scared by something while we were out and ended up with it all over herself!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't know - but maybe she was nervous when you were out? I would be a teensy bit worried about her being on your bed and wet, and maybe marking it to reassure herself? They are very social cats and may not take well to being alone. 

PS I just looked at your pics - she is lovely


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

What a gorgeous kitten you have!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

If you need to bathe her again use a shampoo for kittens, ensure you have the water hot enough (have it a similar temperature to what you'd have for your own hot bath), make the bathroom warm and cosy, and have heated towels to dry her with. She should not shiver after a bath. Keep her in the warmed room until she is fully dry.


----------

